
Google’s growing problem: 50% of people do zero searches per day on mobile - kawera
https://theoverspill.wordpress.com/2015/10/19/searches-average-mobile-google-problem/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
shostack
That is indeed a problem given the awful quality of display ad performance
within mobile apps. App traffic is the first thing experienced campaign
managers shutoff on the GDN.

